# AIRPORT EXTREME et Numericable



## freedom69 (5 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai acheté il y a une semaine une borne airport extreme. Quand je la branche au routeur netgear de numericable, pas de soucis elle obtient une adresse ip en DHCP. Dans l'interface (ultra minimaliste) d'airport j'assigne les serveurs DNS de numericable et le nom de domaine. Jusqu'à la tout vas bien. Lorsque que je passe le netgear en mode Bridge, l'airport s'affole! J'ai ma connexion internet qui fonctionne sans problème mais le voyant de l'airport passe en orange avec le message "connection internet" et me demande de redémarrer mon modem netgear, ce que je fais mais cela ne change rien au problème. 

J'ai essayé d'appeler Apple mais les gars sont aussi paumé que moi, il me demande de faire des manipulations (que je ne trouve pas sur l'interface) et quand je leur dit que c'est la nouvelle interface, leur réponse : "Ah! je vous demande de patienter, je me renseigne". 

Apres il me dise de laisser le netgear en mode routeur. Comme je leur ai dit, avoir un routeur derrière un routeur je vois pas bien l'intérêt.

Help...

Merci


----------



## Polo35230 (5 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si j'ai bien compris, mais, pour moi, c'est normal que le borne soit perdue quand le netgear est configuré en mode bridge...
Ca marche. Coup de bol, car une partie de la conf réseau de la borne a été faite en manuel). Mais la situation n'est pas saine.

-Si le netgear est en mode routeur, c'est lui qui distribue les adresses IP, les masques, les serveurs DNS, qui gère l'UPNP et le NAT.
La borne est en DHCP auto et reçoit l'adresse IP, son masque, et les serveurs DNS. Rien à configurer en manuel. Tout marche bien...

-Maintenant, si on passe le routeur en mode bridge, la borne ne comprends plus. Elle est en DHCP auto, mais elle n'a plus le netgear pour causer via le protocole DHCP (puisse qu'il est maintenant en mode bridge). Enfin, je crois...

-En théorie, si le Netgear est en mode bridge, il ne faut plus être en DHCP auto sur la borne, mais il faut qu'elle soit configurée comme un routeur.
Adresse IP fixe avec masque et serveurs DNS Numéricable configurés. Il faut aussi qu'elle soit serveur DHCP. Activer aussi UPNP, Nat...
C'est la borne qui doit jouer le rôle que jouait le Netgear auparavant.



freedom69 a dit:


> Apres il me dise de laisser le netgear en mode routeur. Comme je leur ai dit, avoir un routeur derrière un routeur je vois pas bien l'intérêt.




La réponse d' Apple n'est pas bête. Ils sous entendent qu'i ne faut pas passer le Netgear en mode bridge, et qu'il ne faut pas configurer la borne en mode routeur.
Perso, c'est ce que je ferais.
Je n'ai pas de borne airport, mais au niveau routage, je pense que le Netgear est beaucoup plus complet.
Je vois pas trop l'intérêt de passer la borne en mode routeur...


----------



## drs (5 Février 2012)

tu fais l'inverse.
Tu laisses le netgear en mode routeur, et tu mets la borne en mode bridge.
Si tu ne peux pas passer la borne en mode bridge, l'adresse de passerelle sera de toute façon ton netgear, donc tes ordis s'adresseront à lui pour sortir, il n'y aura pas de double routage.


----------



## freedom69 (5 Février 2012)

Mais justement si j'ai acheté l'airport Extreme c'est pour m'en servir de routeur.....


----------



## drs (5 Février 2012)

Ah oui, j'avais mal lu, je pensais qu'il s'agissait d'une borne airport express 

Donc, là c'est différent. 
Il faut assigner du côté LAN une adresse fixe à ta borne. Tu configures tout le réseau (DHCP...).
Et du coté WAN (internet), tu la mets en DHCP.
Tu passes ton netgear en mode bridge, et tu branches la prise WAN de ta borne sur le netgear (la borne va donc récupérer l'adresse publique) et puis zou


----------



## freedom69 (8 Février 2012)

drs a dit:


> Ah oui, j'avais mal lu, je pensais qu'il s'agissait d'une borne airport express
> 
> Donc, là c'est différent.
> Il faut assigner du côté LAN une adresse fixe à ta borne. Tu configures tout le réseau (DHCP...).
> ...



Désole de ne répondre que maintenant. Mon emploi du temps est assez chargé. Mais cela marche super bien! Mille MERCI!!!!


----------



## drs (8 Février 2012)

pas de quoi


----------

